# Drill Press Reviews



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Hopefully in the spring I'll be buying a floor standing drill press. I'm considering the Ridgid DP 1550 mainly because of the throat capacity and price. But I'm not opposed to considering other brands like Steel City or Grizzly. I know a lot of you out like Grizzly. Seems like the price is a little higher, and with the shipping, it would bring the total way over what I could get the Ridgid for locally plus sale tax. But if another machine out there is considerably better, I wouldn't mind paying the extra. I want to use it on metal also, so runout is important. I haven't considered radial DPs because of my desire to use on metal.
The question is (finally): Does anyone know of any LINKs to Reviews Comparying DPs of this type? ie. 15" swing, 1/2 HP or better. Maybe someone has already done this on this site; if so, just point me in the right direction. I don't have access to a lot of hard copy back issues of woodworking magazines, so a link would be preferred.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 14, 2008)

djg said:


> Hopefully in the spring I'll be buying a floor standing drill press. I'm considering the Ridgid DP 1550 mainly because of the throat capacity and pricequote]
> 
> IMO the Ridgid drill press is a decent performer for the price 299. My local HD has been clearing out their inventory of stationary power tools for the past month and the drill press is 149 NIB making it a super performer. Check out the HDs in your area because not every HD is clearing them out at the same time.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

aggreX,
You're kidding me! $149! I knew HD was clearing out the granite top saws and I picked up last years model of 12v Li ion drill for $70. But the HDs around the St. Louis area still have the $299 price tag. Maybe they'll follow suit soon. I'll keep watch. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't REALLY need it. And I don't really have the room for it. But if I find one at my local HD for $149, I'm sure as hell going to buy one!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

John
I usually check my HDs once a week toward the end of the week, but if the sale comes to your area first in IL, then please let me know on this post. I'd hate to miss the sale because I didn't check every day.
Thanks


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

You got it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the rigid. 
Nice machine. I recieved it as a present, but if I were going to buy one now, I would opt for larger than 15".


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey DJG,

I was at a Home Depot near me that I usually don't go to often yesterday, (I have four of them in a five mile radius), and they had one for $149.99. I ended up not taking it, at least not yet, because I am really tapped out as far a space in my garage/shop is concerned and there are other machines I need more urgently (an OSS for one), so I passed. But anyhow, the deal is still out there so start beating the bushes in the StL area. I'm sure you'll find one. It really is a super deal. I mean where else are you going to find a 15" floor standing drill press for a buck and a half? Good luck!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks John for the heads-up.
I checked one of the stores near me today before I saw your post. No go. I'll check the other stores tomorrow. On second thought, why don't you buy me the one you found and just slip it in the mail. I'll then mail you a check:laughing:. Man would that cost a lot, not to mention licking all those stamps! Oh right, you don't have to do that anymore. Probably before your time.


Thanks again


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

djg said:


> Thanks John for the heads-up.
> ..... Man would that cost a lot, not to mention licking all those stamps! Oh right, you don't have to do that anymore. Probably before your time.
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Oh, I remember stamps alright. I remember S&H Green Stamps and 50 cent gas too. Heck, come on up and get it. StL is only a short drive up I-55. 'Course gas would negate any savings for the DP.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

*It'll do, until. . . .*

I needed a drill press for a job I was completing and picked up a Ridged floor model. Followings are my findings, after using it for a few years:

1) Within a year it started needing push to start. Roughing the brushes seemed to help.

2) When I checked on the chuck, it was not a Morse Taper. Instead, it was a larger version of my drill motor.

3) Running a 2-1/2" Forstner bit into oak really bogs this beast down, or spins the belt.

4) It's difficult to get the belt as tight as I would like. 

I was as happy with a HF unit. My next will be the PowerMatic toy.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for your comments. I thought it was rated pretty high.



Dejure said:


> 2) When I checked on the chuck, it was not a Morse Taper. Instead, it was a larger version of my drill motor.
> 
> 3) Running a 2-1/2" Forstner bit into oak really bogs this beast down, or spins the belt.
> 
> My next will be the PowerMatic toy.


Why does it mater? Is there an advantage to having a Morse Taper?

I am surprised. I would of thought it would have enough power to handle that bit. Are there other brands/models out there that can handle such a load?

I'm sorry, but I don't know what you mean "PowerMatic toy".


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't understand why someone would want a morse taper in a wood working drill press. I wouldn't think 1/2 hp would be enough for larger bits like what a morse taper uses. The only thing I have ever use morse tapers on are large mag drills used to drill holes through thick hardened steel. Like 7/8"-3" diameter holes through 3-6" thick steel. When drilling smaller holes, we simply take the morse taper off, and install a normal drill bit chuck.

A 2 1/2" forstner bit is pretty big, and if you are using bits that large frequently, I would opt for a larger HP motor and DP than the Rigid. The Rigid is basically an extremely nice hobby or small shop press.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*i think.....*

Correct me if Im wrong but I believe he was referring to how the chuck mounts to the spindle. Most of your high end machines use a MT-3. My old walker turner does also. Im not sure exactly why they use them. Im assuming so you can easily swap them out for other chucks or holders. Just a though.

jraks


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

*Clarification (or not)*

A Morse Taper type chuck is what is found on high end machines and is common in machine shops, where tolerances are more critical.

My Ridged can handle the larger Forstner bits, but the feed rate must be slowed to avoid bogging or spinning the belt. If you're doing 1-1/2" bit work, it should not be a notable problem (I'm guessing here). If you get a bargain price on it, I wouldn't pass it up, but I think the $350.00 I paid was too much.

On the power issue, keep in mind my speed setting is normally dialed down, so it should be more powerful.


Powermatic makes a nice woodworker's drill press (PM2800 18" Variable Speed *Drill Press*). Its speed is set via a dial, rather than by changing belts on pulleys. It has a digital speed read out. It has a table that extends. Finally, they probably give them away (okay, maybe not). Here is a pic:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/contest_admin/images/1792800_det1_1.jpg


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

*Who'll win, apples or oranges*

We were fantasizing the merits of drill presses, so you are right when you ask why anyone would want a Morse taper on a band saw. I assume it was a misread. or a typo.

I could be wrong, screw in type chucks might be fine for quality tools. Any (more) metal workers wanna chime in and educate us?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would think a 1/2 hp would be a little small for some of the bigger bits.

Me I have the HF 20" production 12 speed DP, MT3 spindle 1 1/2 hp motor and I'm very happy with it. Mine looks just like the Grizzly except for the depth stop which I may order one from grizzly to put on mine.

Plenty of power, good range in speeds,throat and swing and I only paid $300 for it locally.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah it was a typo. On metal working tools, you really need much higher HP motors than wood working motors. My 1/2HP rigid does all my wood working stuff, but in the strip mine setting where we work, drill presses need a lot more umph...

I can see the benefit for Morse taper on an industrial or metal working DP, but not a wood working shop DP.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your responses. It sounds like the general consensus is that it is a decent machine if I can get it at the Clearance price. I'd only occasionally be using Fostner bits and only a little metal working.


Dejure said:


> If you get a bargain price on it, I wouldn't pass it up, but I think the $350.00 I paid was too much.
> 
> Powermatic makes a nice woodworker's drill press (PM2800 18" Variable Speed *Drill Press*)...they probably give them away (okay, maybe not).


Yes I'm not in a position right now to put out $300 + Tx on the Ridgid. The only reasons I was leaning toward this brand was the Lifetime Warranty and the Clearance Price. But they never came to the St. Louis area.
As far as the Powermatic, yes I'd love to have one, but I'm sure the price is out of my league.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

*Ridged drill press warranty*

Are you sure about the "lifetime warranty" on the Ridged unit? Here is the info I pulled up (note you have to deal with the manufacturer and not Ridged):

RIDGID. HAND HELD AND STATIONARY POWER TOOL LIMITED THREE YEAR WARRANTY AND 90-DAY SATISFACTION GUARANTEE POLICY
This product is manufactured by One World Technologies, Inc., under a trademark license from RIDGID, Inc. All warranty communications should be directed to One World Technologies, Inc., attn: RIDGID handheld and stationary power tool technical service at (toll free) 1-866-539-1710.


*90- DAY SATISFACTION GUARANTEE POLICY * During the first 90 days after the date of purchase, if you are dissatisfied with the performance of this RIDGID tool for any reason you may return the tool to the dealer from which it was purchased for a full refund or exchange. To receive a replacement tool you must present proof of purchase and return all original equipment packaged with the original product. The replacement tool will be covered by the limited warranty for the balance of the three year warranty period.


*WHAT IS COVERED UNDER THE LIMITED THREE YEAR WARRANTY * This warranty covers all defects in workmanship or materials in this RIDGID tool for the three year period from the date of purchase. This warranty is specific to this tool. Warranties for other RIDGID products may vary.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Dejure said:


> Are you sure about the "lifetime warranty" on the Ridged unit? Here is the info I pulled up (note you have to deal with the manufacturer and not Ridged):
> 
> RIDGID. HAND HELD AND STATIONARY POWER TOOL LIMITED THREE YEAR WARRANTY AND 90-DAY SATISFACTION GUARANTEE POLICY
> This product is manufactured by One World Technologies, Inc., under a trademark license from RIDGID, Inc. All warranty communications should be directed to One World Technologies, Inc., attn: RIDGID handheld and stationary power tool technical service at (toll free) 1-866-539-1710.
> ...


Rigid power tools come with a 3 year warranty but they offer a lifetime service agreement. It's different then the warranty but i know it sounded good when I looked at it. Here it is.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine just came with a 3 year warranty


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

morse taper or threaded chuck attachment. i think the main advantage to mt is if the chuck is not spinning true (a real pita), you have a much greater chance of correction wit mt. if the chuck is not true, you might as well have a handheld unit mounted in a $40 "make your own drill press" attachment.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> Rigid power tools come with a 3 year warranty but they offer a lifetime service agreement. It's different then the warranty but i know it sounded good when I looked at it. Here it is.


 I probably improperly used the term warranty, thanks for pointing out the difference. The point I was trying to make is that I should be covered in case some problem develops down the road.


----------

